# Hola....a newbie



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Hello all. 
Just joined the forum. We live in a Malaga area which professes to have "the best climate in europe". Anyone know where it is? Anyone else from the area I speak of? 
Hubby and I have lived here for 6 years now and love it. We are living on a UK pension which, as you know, is going down and down! Still, we have the sun. What more can we want. 
We enjoy sailing but have not managed to find a sailing dinghy in this area


----------



## Guiri (Mar 23, 2009)

cadiz ? marbella ?


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Skegness?


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Guiri said:


> cadiz ? marbella ?




Your close! About 100k's the other way


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Can anyone tell me please why I get my hand slapped when I click on the thread link in my email box please? Norton doesn't like it for some reason.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

*Best climate in Europe*



Chica said:


> Your close! About 100k's the other way


*is Torrox- Costa. I believe it too. Has its own micro climate.*


----------



## Guiri (Mar 23, 2009)

Chica said:


> *is Torrox- Costa. I believe it too. Has its own micro climate.*



Ah yes Torrox , one of the places i would like to visit...


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Chica said:


> Can anyone tell me please why I get my hand slapped when I click on the thread link in my email box please? Norton doesn't like it for some reason.


Obviously your settings I guess ..... presume you have to make it an accepted site, but I'm no expert. I stopped using Norton long ago, its a nightmare


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Chica said:


> Hello all.
> Just joined the forum. We live in a Malaga area which professes to have "the best climate in europe". Anyone know where it is? Anyone else from the area I speak of?
> Hubby and I have lived here for 6 years now and love it. We are living on a UK pension which, as you know, is going down and down! Still, we have the sun. What more can we want.
> We enjoy sailing but have not managed to find a sailing dinghy in this area


Hello Chica,

Nice to hear you're having a great time Now if I can just convince the parents to move over here too.... You want to get yourself down the local port - there's loads second hand up for sale where we are, due to the crisis Unfortunately, can't blow the housekeeping on one just yet
Tallulah.x


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Hello Chica,
> 
> Nice to hear you're having a great time Now if I can just convince the parents to move over here too.... You want to get yourself down the local port - there's loads second hand up for sale where we are, due to the crisis Unfortunately, can't blow the housekeeping on one just yet
> Tallulah.x



Hi Tallulah,

neither can we at the moment (blow the rent in) We haven't been into Malaga for ages now..except the airport! Will have to take a trip. You never know someone might be wanting to get one off their hands for whatever reason. Do you sail? I think it would be difficult to convince your parents right now with the exchange rate  but you never know


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> Obviously your settings I guess ..... presume you have to make it an accepted site, but I'm no expert. I stopped using Norton long ago, its a nightmare



Emails all sorted now Stavinsky. Thanks for that. I get a bit paranoid at times on the web 

Does Skegness have a nice climate then....? lol


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Chica....I wouldn't worry about getting your system trashed by something off the Net.....Norton Bloatware has the capacity to do that all on it's own.


----------

